# Remplacement de mon iPad Air 1ère génération



## gibey (11 Juillet 2020)

Bonsoir à tous,

J’ai besoin de vos conseils avisés pour le replacement de mon iPad Air 1ère génération.
Mes aspirations vont sur le nouvel iPad Pro car j’aime l’écran bord à bord, sa luminosité maximale (600 vs 400 lumens) pour ne pas être gêné par la lumière. Mais ce choix est plus lié à l’orgueil d’avoir le tout dernier et puissant iPad. Car à l’usage, je ne fais que de la bureautique (Word, Excel), surf, prise de note avec le clavier intégré à l’écran (j’aime l’usage nomade quand je suis en réunion ou en rendez-vous professionnel). Aussi je me dis que le dernier iPad Air me suffirait (même si cela veut dire Touch ID, écran avec une importante bordure).
Soit je fais le choix de la raison (et du budget) soit celui du cœur (et profite du crédit à 0%).
Je veux un iPad durable (dont l’OS soit actualisé de nombreuses années), ayant de l’autonomie...
Parfois je me dis que le Pro avec le stylet me permettrait de mieux signer mes documents qu’avec le doigt, mais cela est plus un argument fallacieux que réel, qui l’orienterai vers le Pro. cependant l’écart de prix entre ces deux modèles est très important et se justifie t’il ?

d’avance merci pour vos conseils


----------



## maxou56 (11 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour,
L'iPad Pro est vraiment très bien.
Eventuellement si il y a des promos le modèle 2018 est "presque" identique au 2020.



maxou56 a dit:


> Le 2018 et le 2020 sont très très proche.
> Jeux des différences:
> 6Go de Ram sur le 2020 contre 4Go (ou 6Go pour le 1To) sur le 2018
> Même CPU, et pour le GPU (7 coeurs activé sur le 2018 A12X contre 8 pour le 2020 A12 Z)
> ...


----------



## gibey (11 Juillet 2020)

Merci Maxou56 pour ces précieux conseils. Donc l’IPad Pro de génération précédente est le meilleur rapport qualité prix


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (11 Juillet 2020)

Tout à fait, la vraie différence avec le 2020 est l'appareil photo + LiDAR (au même endroit) :








						Test de l'iPad Pro 2020
					

Club iGen  Cet article initialement publié le 30 mars et réservé aux membres du Club iGen est exceptionnellement en accès libre à compter d'aujourd'hui. Pour découvrir tous les articles exclusifs du Club iGen et d'autres avantages, abonnez-vous ! Loin de s’endormir sur des lauriers depuis...




					www.igen.fr
				




Vu ton utilisation, tu ne verras donc pas de différence. A voir si tu veux le 12,9" ou si un 11" te suffit. Ensuite, essaye de voir si tu ne trouve pas de promo pendant les soldes qui vont bientôt commencer


----------



## gibey (11 Juillet 2020)

Le 11 pouces est ce qu’il me faut. Impatient que les soldes commencent afin que je laisse mon vieil iPad à mes parents pour pouvoir faire des appels FaceTime (nous sommes séparés par 500 Km et ils ont 75 ans, l’usage de l’iPad me paraît simple pour eux) cela me permettrait de faire d’une pierre deux coups. J’aurai juste un forfait data à leur trouver pour l’iPad Air


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (11 Juillet 2020)

Si tu veux quelque chose de vraiment très transportable, le 11" est mieux, le 12,9" l'est quand même moins.
Un IPAD, c'est l'idéal pour une personne âge (ou plusieurs ;-))


----------



## gibey (11 Juillet 2020)

Tout à fait afin qu’il rentre dans ma sacoche. Mon iPad Air ne fait que 9 pouces, donc 10 pouces c’est déjà un poil plus grand et cette taille me suffit


----------



## gibey (11 Juillet 2020)

Merci ecatombe et ironhide49 pour vos conseils


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (11 Juillet 2020)

T'ention, l'pad air fait 9,7 pouces, on est plus proche de 10 que de 9, le pro lui fait 11 pouces, mais sans bordures.


----------



## gibey (11 Juillet 2020)

J’espère que ça rentrera dans ma sacoche


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (12 Juillet 2020)

Oui il fait à peu près la même taille.
A la maison, j'ai le air 1 (2013) et le air 3 (2019) l'un de 9,7pouces et l'autre de 10,5 pouces, il y a très peu d'écart.


----------



## gibey (12 Juillet 2020)

Petite question complémentaire : peut on lire le contenu et écrire sur une clé USB via l’iPad Pro (2018 et/ou 2020) ?
D’avance merci


----------



## maxou56 (12 Juillet 2020)

Oui on peut brancher un disque (DD ou SSD) usb externe ou Clé USB (directement en USB-C ou via un adapteur/HUB), c'est pas au niveau de macOS c'est sur  , l'app Fichiers est moins complète que le Finder du mac. Mais ça fonctionne, iOS 14 prendra même en charge l'AFPS (chiffré) en plus des formats déjà compatible dans iOS13 (HFS,ExFAT, FAT 32).
L'iPad Pro est USB 3.1/3.2 Gen 2 (10Gbit/s)


----------



## gibey (12 Juillet 2020)

Super Maxou56. Décidément cet iPad va définitivement remplacer mon vieux MacBook Pro que je n’utilise plus vraiment depuis 2/3 ans avec mon usage intensif de l’iPad Air !!!


----------



## gibey (14 Juillet 2020)

Ça y est. J’ai craqué pour le dernier iPad Pro 11 pouces. Wifi + Cellulaire. Le transfert depuis mon vieil iPad Air a été d’une simplicité impressionnante. Bravo Apple. 
j’ai aussi craqué pour le magic clavier. Mon dieu la douloureuse (plus de 1 700 €), mais c’est sublime. 
seul regret, ma sacoche n’est pas suffisamment large pour accueillir mon nouvel iPad...
J’espère que mes parents vont vraiment utiliser mon ancien iPad pour des FaceTime régulier. Voir un peu de surf sur internet.


----------



## gibey (14 Juillet 2020)

Parfois je me dis qu’un MB Air aurait été plus raisonnable financièrement mais l’iPad est vraiment un outil d’exception. Il va bien remplacer mon vieux MBPro (le dernier à avoir la batterie amovible)


----------



## maxou56 (14 Juillet 2020)

gibey a dit:


> Il va bien remplacer mon vieux MBPro (le dernier à avoir la batterie amovible)


La différence de puissance est énorme entre les deux  
Rien que pour le CPU.
https://browser.geekbench.com/v5/cpu/compare/2905154?baseline=917969


----------



## gibey (15 Juillet 2020)

J’aurai peut être du être raisonnable en ne prenant pas le clavier (399€), j’utilisai mon iPad Air sans clavier depuis 2014... mais le trackpad et la protection de l’ipad est intéressant.


----------



## maxou56 (15 Juillet 2020)

Moi le clavier me fait vraiment de l'oeil   pour remplacer mon MacBook 12", mais pour la version iPad Pro 12.9" c'est 399€.


----------



## gibey (15 Juillet 2020)

C’est le même pour l’iPad 11 pouces (le même clavier)


----------



## maxou56 (15 Juillet 2020)

Oui, juste la taille et le prix qui diffèrent (339 vs 399€ et il sont compatibles aussi avec les iPad Pro 2018 comme le mien)
https://www.apple.com/fr/shop/produ...our-ipad-pro-11-pouces-2ᵉ-génération-français


----------

